# Cavalier king charles x chihuahua puppies.



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Well i've been looking for a purebreed SC Cream/White Bitch or White Bitch for ages but i haven't found one that i have 'fallen in love with' but today i went totally a different way coz as soon as i saw this cavalier king charles x chihuahua puppy, i fell in love and i think she is soooo cute! the one i'm asking about is the one on the left with the white. I just love her colouring! :hello1:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

shes beautiful, but cavs are not as small as chis, as im sure you know, are you "thinking" about it


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are adorable!!!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

wow really cute


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

*SIGH* Never mind ... she was reserved about 5 min before i got in touch :foxes15: Looks like it wasn't meant to be  ... so the search continues! lol :daisy:


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Aww she is so cute.Sorry you didn't get her.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

xSamanthax said:


> *SIGH* Never mind ... she was reserved about 5 min before i got in touch :foxes15: Looks like it wasn't meant to be  ... so the search continues! lol :daisy:


Awe. Too bad she was adorable!


----------



## lorri (Dec 5, 2009)

aww shes gorgeous, but maybe it wasnt ment to be, and your prefect baby will come along very soon.xxxx


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

That's okay, don't dwell too much on it. That just means your special little pup is out there waiting for you :3


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

What are you looking for?? And how much do u wanna spend???? We can puppy search


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

They look like tiny little golden retrievers LOL! Hope you find your dream puppy soon. It seems there are loads of white/cream/fawn chi puppies here in the states, esp. LC's.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

too bad................


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

She is super cute. Very cool coloring. Hope you find the perfect pup.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Have you ruled out the other two pups? They are gorgeous too!! I can imagine that a Cav/Chi cross would really be cute.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

The other pups were reserved aswell so they have all gone to a good home... they did say that if anyone backs out they will get in touch with me. Oh well i actually like looking for puppies lol. It just seems to be more males near me than females at the moment, oh well i'll keep looking and i'm sure i'll find one soonish!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Thats too bad.  She is precious. I love Cavaliers...they're so sweet!


----------

